

Announcing Price Reduction for Plivo Voice and SMS API in USA and Canada - bevenky
https://plivo.com/blog/announcing-price-reduction-for-plivo-services-in-usa-and-canada/

======
sashaeslami
How are you able to get it so cheap?

~~~
bevenky
@sashaeslami We started Plivo with a simple vision of helping businesses move
to the cloud, use simple APIs for building Apps and not having to pay markups
from telecom carriers. Our focus has always been to solve the Infrastructure
problem.

This is the primary reason we want to allow our customers to have access to
the best pricing possible (without crazy markups).

In some cases we may not be able to offer the best price, and hence we have
Bring Your Own Carrier Model [1]

[1] - [http://plivo.com/byoc/](http://plivo.com/byoc/)

